# installation de linux  boot camp  ou virtualisation



## mokuchley (5 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

tout d'abord je suis en pleine lecture sur ce site :

http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Débuter+-+présentations

mon projet final : installé complètement linux sur mon Imac 2010 I3 3.2 GHZ  16 GO ram  ...en attente d'un SSD


je peux creer entièrement un studio avec Ardour, audacity, etc

1er questions 

virtualisation ou utiliser l'assistant de boot camp 3.0.4( snow leopard 6.8 )

est ce une fausse impression de croire que booter sera plus stable et utilisera toutes les ressources du mac et de mon home studio

2 eme questions

qui dit stabilité dit bon driver, les deux utilisation (virtualisable ou bootcamp) fonctionnel-t-elle aussi bien, a ce niveau

3 eme question 

si j'achète parallele pour linux et windows ( ben t'en qu'a faire pourquoi s'en privait) aurais-je des portes ouvertes ou fermés dans l'évolution c'est a dire / ajout de patch, essaie de différent distributeur etc

je crois que boot camp est plus lent pour démarrer, ça ne me dérange pas, je ne courre pas aprés la rapidité d'exécution mais après la stabilité, l'efficience du système



merci a tous, j'ai encore beaucoup de lecture mais s'est passionnant, alors que je ne sais pas écrire une ligne de code, .....qui serra verra .....bonne journée a tous et toutes



linux c'est de la bombe


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2012)

a) la virtualisation consiste à lancer un système au sein d'une application qui simule un ordinateur et ses diverses composantes.
b) Bootcamp te permet simplement d'exécuter directement un système sur ta machine, autre que Mac OS X. En soi, c'est du marketing : c'est simplement une aide à l'installation de Ouinedoze, avec les pilotes matériels pour Ouinedoze.

On voit d'emblée que dans le cas de a) on utilise plus de ressources et plus de couches logicielles que dans le cas de b). Donc a) est moins efficace que b).
En clair, si tu veux jouer, faire de la 3D et du montage vidéo, oublie a).

Revenons aux questions
1) seule une installation en double boot (ou simple boot si tu vires Mac OS X) te permettra d'utiliser au mieux le matériel de ton Mac
2) la virtualisation offre des périphériques peu optimaux mais avec des pilotes bien maîtrisés donc c'est stable.
3) a) pas compris. qu'appelles-tu différents distributeurs ? S'il s'agit des distributions Linux, disons que la situation se résume à peu près comme suit : soit la distribution est reconnue par l'outil de virtualisation et tout s'installe sans souci, soit elle ne l'est pas et il faut alors y mettre un peu du sien (prendre les sources, ceux du noyau, compiler les modules et les ajouter au système)
b) ça dépend. En vrai démarrage, c'est plus rapide en double boot (en virtualisation, il faut déjà démarrer OS X puis le logiciel de virtualisation puis relancer la machine virtuelle). En retour de veille aussi.
Mais si tu es plutôt sur OS X et veux de temps à autre utiliser Linux, alors la virtualisation est plus rapide.


----------



## mokuchley (5 Juillet 2012)

tout d'abord un grand merci pour ses differentes affirmations, vous ayant un peu suivie sur differents posts, vous devez maîtriser votre sujet.

differentes réflexions  :

d'abord un sourire quand je lis " retirer MAC OSX ", surtout venant d'un modérateur !!! ou alors vous voulez que je rachère un mac; ce qui n'est pas exclu, je verrais bien le mac mini serveur ; on m'en a dit du bien , voir de l'étonnement fasse a ses capacitées ...a voir

oui, je parlais bien des distribution linux, car même si l'on me dit de l'une d'entre elle qu'elle est adapté, je pense que l'essai s'avère irrémediable....donc au kazou je reviendrai en arrière

petite questions les forums linuxien sont nombreux, avez vous des préférés, lesquels, si en anglais, no problemo, sauf des lignes de codes......d'ailleurs

en parlant de lignes de code, a partir de quand, dans quel branche, vas t on devoir en utilisé, pas juste copier coller, mais connaitre ce que l'on ecrit.....ça me fait un peu peur , j'avoue !!!

au sujet du " double boot " ; quel démarche sous entend cette action, car a te lire c'est ce que je vais faire

les pilotes pour linux sont chez linux, mais les pilotes de windows sont donnés par mac avec la fonction boot ou il faut aller chez windows

enfin, imaginons que j'installe linux en boot ( aurait tu un lien ou avec l'aide sur l'application, cela me suffira ?) + windows en boot + mac OSX ( qui est déjà là ) ; vais-je pouvoir passer de l'un a l'autre ou je dois bouter a chaque OS ?

et comment se passe toutes les transformations de fichiers, video ou audio pour prendre chez l'un ramené dans une application chez l'autre....a mon avis c'est là ou la virtualisation est mieux ,a priori, n'est-il pas ?

tout en écrivant je me disais acheter 1 Imac par OS ou trois mac mini a 1000 euros ça me fait 3000 euros ou bien un mac pro avec trois disque dur...qu'en pensez vous


je suis trés motivé de pouvoir travaillé sur les trois, et piocher ce qui m'intéresse


une petite dernière pour la route ,L'OS lion et mountain lion sont-ils meilleurs que snow léopard pour le dobble boot ou la virtualisation, ou il n'y a pas grand chose qui a bougé

......et linux 32 ou 64 bit ? ....ok ok ok je sors ..........merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu


----------



## sparo (5 Juillet 2012)

Vue que tu ne sais pas trop ce que tu veux tente la virtualisation avec virtualbox c'est gratuit et performant, comme cela tu pourra jauger les différentes distributions linux 

La virtualisation fait perdre en performance mais les machines modernes en on largement sous le pieds pour que cela ne ce récente pas !!!
Si vraiment tu as peur rajoute un gros SSD et upgrade ton processeur en i7 870 (d'ailleurs j'en cherche un pas trop chère si qq en a un a proposer  )


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2012)

mokuchley a dit:


> tout d'abord un grand merci pour ses differentes affirmations, vous ayant un peu suivie sur differents posts, vous devez maîtriser votre sujet.
> 
> differentes réflexions  :
> 
> d'abord un sourire quand je lis " retirer MAC OSX ", surtout venant d'un modérateur !!! ou alors vous voulez que je rachère un mac; ce qui n'est pas exclu, je verrais bien le mac mini serveur ; on m'en a dit du bien , voir de l'étonnement fasse a ses capacitées ...a voir


Modérateur, certes, mais je ne suis en rien inféodé à Apple  Personnellement, chaque fois que j'ai une nouvelle machine je commence par en virer le système pour le réinstaller _a gusto_ ou en installer un autre.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> oui, je parlais bien des distribution linux, car même si l'on me dit de l'une d'entre elle qu'elle est adapté, je pense que l'essai s'avère irrémediable....donc au kazou je reviendrai en arrière


Avec la virtualisation, ce qui est pratique est qu'on peut très simplement installer Linux sans mettre à mal sa machine. On peut ainsi choisir facilement la distribution qui plaît.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> petite questions les forums linuxien sont nombreux, avez vous des préférés, lesquels, si en anglais, no problemo, sauf des lignes de codes......d'ailleurs


En général je vais vers ceux d'Ubuntu ou de ses avatars car c'est la distribution que j'utilise le plus souvent mais je n'ai pas de forum particulier à suggérer.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de lignes de code, a partir de quand, dans quel branche, vas t on devoir en utilisé, pas juste copier coller, mais connaitre ce que l'on ecrit.....ça me fait un peu peur , j'avoue !!!


Qu'est-ce qu'une branche ?
Quoi qu'il en soit, assez souvent tout se passe sans intervention manuelle : lorsqu'on installe une application avec le système de paquetage de la distribution, il n'y a le plus souvent rien à faire manuellement.
Mais utiliser le Terminal est encore assez fréquent : on n'écrit pas du code mais on exécute des commandes en mode texte.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> au sujet du " double boot " ; quel démarche sous entend cette action, car a te lire c'est ce que je vais faire


Personnellement, je n'utilise pas Bootcamp (pas de Ouinedoze). Pour mon MBA j'ai simplement suivi les instructions [_grosso modo_ : rapetisser la partition, installer rEFIt, créer la clef USB, démarrer un certain nombre de fois et installer XUbuntu à côté de Mac OS X]


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> les pilotes pour linux sont chez linux, mais les pilotes de windows sont donnés par mac avec la fonction boot ou il faut aller chez windows


En utilisant Bootcamp on obtient les pilotes pour Windows, justement. Y compris pour la Magic Mouse...


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> enfin, imaginons que j'installe linux en boot ( aurait tu un lien ou avec l'aide sur l'application, cela me suffira ?) + windows en boot + mac OSX ( qui est déjà là ) ; vais-je pouvoir passer de l'un a l'autre ou je dois bouter a chaque OS ?


Oui, passer de l'un à l'autre implique le redémarrage.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> et comment se passe toutes les transformations de fichiers, video ou audio pour prendre chez l'un ramené dans une application chez l'autre....a mon avis c'est là ou la virtualisation est mieux ,a priori, n'est-il pas ?


Il faut aménager une partition commune. Linux sait lire/écrire sur des partitions HFS+. Le seul bémol est qu, sur Mac, le compte utilisateur a en général un identifiant 501, tandis que sur Linux, on est passé à 1000. Ça crée des petits soucis de droits sur les dossiers et fichiers.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> tout en écrivant je me disais acheter 1 Imac par OS ou trois mac mini a 1000 euros ça me fait 3000 euros ou bien un mac pro avec trois disque dur...qu'en pensez vous


Ça, c'est une question de budget.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> je suis trés motivé de pouvoir travaillé sur les trois, et piocher ce qui m'intéresse
> 
> 
> une petite dernière pour la route ,L'OS lion et mountain lion sont-ils meilleurs que snow léopard pour le dobble boot ou la virtualisation, ou il n'y a pas grand chose qui a bougé


Pour le multi-boot, il n'y a de fait aucune différence. Pour la virtualisation, ça dépend surtout de la qualité du logiciel utilisé et de son adaptation à son système hôte.


			
				mokuchley a dit:
			
		

> ......et linux 32 ou 64 bit ? ....ok ok ok je sors ..........merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu


Cela dépend de la machine.


----------



## mokuchley (7 Juillet 2012)

confus par vos précision.....j'emporte avec moi ce post, et essayer d'affiner mon projet, pour savoir ce que je peux faire

l'image des branches, c'est ma vision du linux; tel un arbre avec; un tronc ( commun,le noyau ) et les branches principal ( distributeur) puis branches secondaires, tertiaires ( les applications, patch), pour au final un oiseau qui se pose : notre creation....et les racines, celle qui puisent la nourriture pour l'arbre: c'est la communauté linuxienne

merci, bon week end


----------

